# Using HGVC points to book a Disney resort



## doncaruana (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm hoping someone can validate this for me, which is based on my research.

First, unless you are a DVC owner, you can only exchange in for a full week, starting on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.

Second, all the Disney properties that are at Disney World are classified as 'Red' weeks.

Now, if I read the HGVC stuff right, there seems to be sort of an advantage to coming in through Hilton. Because Disney varies their RCI points, the cost there is all over the place. But it's sort of a "flat" charge for HGVC to 'buy' a red week. So, basically, it just goes by this schedule:


```
3BR	5,800
2BR	4,800
1BR	3,400
Studio	2,400
```

Where the above HGVC points get you the appropriate room at a DVC property.

Does all that make sense? Do I have this tied together appropriately?

Thanks!
Don


----------



## lawgs (Feb 21, 2011)

doncaruana said:


> I'm hoping someone can validate this for me, which is based on my research.
> 
> First, unless you are a DVC owner, you can only exchange in for a full week, starting on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.
> 
> ...



what you have posted is correct

in addition, it seems even people who have points tied to an orlando timeshare can get around the "DVC" or "RCI" block as the club is a corporate account with RCI

probably just be a matter of time before they seal that aspect though


----------



## littlestar (Feb 21, 2011)

Heck, if I owned Hilton points I'd use them to stay at Hilton and skip the RCI exchange fee and $95 Disney fee for a DVC trade.  I fell in love with Hilton Parc Soleil in Orlando.


----------



## rgong (Feb 21, 2011)

littlestar said:


> Heck, if I owned Hilton points I'd use them to stay at Hilton and skip the RCI exchange fee and $95 Disney fee for a DVC trade.  I fell in love with Hilton Parc Soleil in Orlando.



Yeah, but sometimes you (or a family member) just _has_ to have the Disney magic. Or in our case, the giraffes and zebras just off the balcony 

When does Disney inventory open up to HGVC owners attempting to trade in through RCI? I understand one of the advantages of being a DVC owner is that the reservation window at your home resort starts at 11 months, and owners at other DVC resorts can reserve starting at 7 months out. Not mention being able stay less than a week and check in any day of the week. But if you're an HGVC owner coming in through RCI, what's the earliest that you'll see inventory for some of the more popular units (1BR, 2BR) at Disney resorts? Anyone have recent experience with this?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 21, 2011)

You can book RCI "weeks" as much as 2 years out ("nights" at 10 months out); however, availability is a crap-shoot.  DVC units go like hotcakes. So, keep looking and don't hesitate when something pops up, even if its not your first choice.

Yes, there is something to said for the cachet of staying "on campus."
However, and this may be sacrilege, there is more to Orlando than the mouse.


----------



## CBoy3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Once again, I'm new to all of this.  What Disney properties can you trade into using HGVC points?  Are they the ones like the Boardwalk Inn, Grand Floridian, Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club Resort, etc.?  How early can you do it?  Are they listed in the RCI guide?  I am not an HGVC owner at this point, but it seems like there are new angles popping up that make it look even better for us.


----------



## kanerf (Feb 21, 2011)

CBoy3 said:


> Once again, I'm new to all of this.  What Disney properties can you trade into using HGVC points?  Are they the ones like the Boardwalk Inn, Grand Floridian, Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club Resort, etc.?  How early can you do it?  Are they listed in the RCI guide?  I am not an HGVC owner at this point, but it seems like there are new angles popping up that make it look even better for us.



You can trade into DVC properties only as far as I know.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 21, 2011)

CBoy3 said:


> Once again, I'm new to all of this.  What Disney properties can you trade into using HGVC points?  Are they the ones like the Boardwalk Inn, Grand Floridian, Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club Resort, etc.?  How early can you do it?  Are they listed in the RCI guide?  I am not an HGVC owner at this point, but it seems like there are new angles popping up that make it look even better for us.



You can check rci.com for disney resort search. There are all DVC resorts EXCEPT the newest ones like bay lake tower and grand californian(?) in disney land.
Wilnerness lodge, beach club villas, boardwalk villas, animal kingdom, saratoga springs and old key west are available for exchange.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 21, 2011)

Only DVC properties, not hotels, are subject to RCI exchanges.
You can go online to www.rci.com to search, but here's a list I found:
•Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas
•Bay Lake Tower
•Disney's Beach Club Villas
•Disney's Boardwalk Villas
•Disney's Old Key West
•Saratoga Springs Resort
•Disney's Wilderness Lodge Villas
•Disney's Aulani Resort - Hawaii
•Disney's Grand Californian


----------



## johnf0614 (Feb 22, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> You can book RCI "weeks" as much as 2 years out ("nights" at 10 months out); however, availability is a crap-shoot.  DVC units go like hotcakes. So, keep looking and don't hesitate when something pops up, even if its not your first choice.
> 
> Yes, there is something to said for the cachet of staying "on campus."
> However, and this may be sacrilege, there is more to Orlando than the mouse.



I did an exchange from HGVC to Disney at just about 11 months out... DVC will start showing up in drips and drabs on the RCI weekly site at about 11 months.  But like others said, you need to be a bit flexible.  For me, I had a choice of a few options.  I exchanged for a 1 bedroom at the Boardwalk Villa's and had choices of Wilderness Lodge, Saratoga Springs, and Old Key West... I am going in mid October.


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 22, 2011)

We were able to get early July last summer one week at the Boardwalk and one week at Kidani Village (great view of animals). We had a ongoing search for a 2 bdr for the first week and I found the second week on the point or nights side of the RCI reservation system.  Just keep looking on the points side as soon as your reservation window opens and then look on the weeks side too.

Being on campus allowed us the early entry to the parks which lowered the crowd level. This was a big plus for us.


----------



## doncaruana (Feb 22, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Only DVC properties, not hotels, are subject to RCI exchanges.
> You can go online to www.rci.com to search, but here's a list I found:
> •Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas
> •Bay Lake Tower
> ...



I didn't see Aulani in RCI at all, but did see the rest, along with Hilton Head (10 total). I posted the list, the resort ids, and the point schedule for each DVC resort in this thread


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 22, 2011)

doncaruana said:


> I didn't see Aulani in RCI at all, but did see the rest, along with Hilton Head (10 total). I posted the list, the resort ids, and the point schedule for each DVC resort in this thread



you may see many DVC resorts but so far there has been no availability for the DVC Aulani as it is to new as well as for the Bay Lake or grand California.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 22, 2011)

If you are wanting a particular size or location you should consider starting an ongoing search in RCI.  That way it might match, before the the inventory even get made available to everyone else.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Feb 22, 2011)

*DVC Boardwalk Villas and finding DVC on RCI*

DVC points can also often be rented directly for $10 from owners or $13 per point from Daddio on Disboards, the current going rates. As owner of DVC BWV 350 points, I can book right at 11 months, but at 7 months, all DVC'ers have option for reservations at any of the DVC properties, but usually too late by then to get what you want then I've learned, especially if you want Grand Villas or dedicted 2BR, that are usually all gone by 7 months. So renting points less than 7 months, you won't get all the options. Almost better at that point to just go with Bonnet Creek perhaps.

http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm

I'm hearing that rarely do DVC'ers deposit their points with RCI, and perhaps because they don't own enough for a full week stay each year, and often just use all of them up and borrow what points they have. Also the DVC studio accomodations are not that great...in fact, they are less comfortable than a standard room that has 2 real beds. A DVC studio only has 1 queen bed, so other people in your "sleeps 4" party get stuck on sleeper sofa. I wanted to buy where there were grand villas so family could all get real beds, as only the dedicated 2BRs and Grand Villas offer. Even a 2BR lock-offs in DVC resorts have ONLY has 2 beds, same as a standard hotel room! Since BWV doesn't have dedicated 2BR, looks like we are stuck booking Grand Villas every other year, but that is OK.

If you watch the RCI postings, never know what will pop up but imagine mostly will be SSR and OKW (Saratoga Srings and Old Key West). But the hardest places to get into are: BCV, BLT, VWL, Saratoga Treehouses, and lastly BWV and AKV savannah view. Easiest to get into is AKV (standard views), SSR, and OKW. I like BWV because central walking distance between Epcot and HS, plus adult nightlife...dancing, etc, as they closed down Paradise Island where used to go.

Is there a TUG thread for people looking for something - like WANTED section? Or maybe does VRBO, RCI, Redweek offer something like that? As a BWV owner maybe wanting to rent or trade one year, that would be good to look through those listings and do a direct trade or rental once in a while.


----------

